# "Silmäsi ovat kuin tähtien tuike, sylisi lämpo autuus..."



## Alevmanni

Can this be translated as "Your eyes are like the twinkle of the stars, the warmth of your embrace is bliss..." ?



Thanx.


----------



## Hakro

Hi Alevmanni,

I couldn't have translated it better myself.


----------



## Alevmanni

Ahaha, so it's correct then.Cool. I must say though, I didn't translate it myself.

Thanks Hakro, for some reason you're the only one who always replies to my threats... are there no other Finns using Wordreference?  ahaha, anyway, better a good one than a bunch of people who don't know how to explain things.


----------



## Hakro

Thanks for your thanks, Alevmanni. 

Actually, it seems that there's just Dr. Watson and me from Finland; and Doctor gives as good and even better replies than I do.

By the way, I just noticed that the word 'is' was not translated. So it would be: ...sylisi lämpö on autuus... But it depends no the context; if it's lyrics, 'on' is not necessary.


----------



## DrWatson

Alevmanni said:


> ...you're the only one who always replies to my threats... are there no other Finns using Wordreference?


I wouldn't say your inquiries here are particularly threatening . And Hakro's so fast, he always beats me to it.



Hakro said:


> Actually, it seems that there's just Dr. Watson and me from Finland; and Doctor gives as good and even better replies than I do.


Oh, thank you, although being a modest Finn, I wouldn't give myself that credit. But it does seem Finns have become rather endangered here. I don't know why, maybe the forums are underadvertised...


----------



## Alevmanni

Woopsssss!
'THREADS' , I meant 'THREADS'  ahaha.


----------



## Alevmanni

Hakro I'm actually not sure wether this phrase belongs to a song or not, I see it more as part of a ...maybe a poem or something... but, why do you make that difference in the use of 'on'?


----------



## Hakro

on = is
In a song or a poem you can forget the verb, and maybe your translator knows the context better, as he/she has omitted this word.


----------

